# Garth Agarwen unbeliebt?



## Angvar (20. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin,
sagtmal kann es sein das Garth Agarwen eine extrem unbeliebte Instanz ist? Ich versuche seit lvl. 35 eine Gruppe dafür zu finden oder zusammen zu stellen, aber irgendwie will es mir nicht gelingen...und das ist das erste mal das ich bei LOTRO solche Probleme habe.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand die Gründe dafür nennen? Denn eigentlich wollte ich doch schon ganz gerne mal die Quests abschließen um die netten Belohnungen einzusacken.

Gruß


----------



## Valdrasiala (20. Dezember 2007)

Die haben alle nur schiss, scheinbar ist es bei Fornost noch viel schlimmer...


----------



## Kulunki (21. Dezember 2007)

Mit Randoms kann das da drin ziemlich heftig werden. Ich persönlich mag die Ini, sie ist schön klein man kann sie relativ schnell abarbeiten und Ivar in den Hintern zu treten macht spass.

Mein Jäger ist bald soweit da reinzugehen und dann gehts wieder rund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Kerindor (22. Dezember 2007)

Unbeliebt ist relativ. Aber ich muss zugeben das sie auch mir nicht unbedingt gefällt, selbst als 50er. 
Für meinen Geschmack sind da zuviele Geister drin die einfach nur aufhalten. 
Fornost hat die zwar auch, aber nur auf ein paar Flecke begrenzt. Der Rest ist halt mit normalen Orks belegt. ^^
Ich empfinde den Spielfluß in GA als sehr zäh.


----------



## Possessed (22. Dezember 2007)

Trotz, dass ich immer mit rdms spiele, hatte ich fast immer Glück und konnte binnen ner halben Stunde ne grp zusammenkriegen. Dennoch krieg ich dann im gruppenchat die meinungen über die Ini zu hören und die sind meistens in der Tat nicht positiv. Ich persölich find die Ini auch nicht berauschend, da mag ich fornost dann doch lieber.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (24. Dezember 2007)

Tja, also ich bin da nun 3mal mit einem Chara (Barde-was wohl sonst?!) durch. Ich mag sie nicht sonderlich. Für die meisten ist Garth Agarwen die erste Ini nach dem Hügelgrab und da sind die Gruppen noch zu unerfahren und zu wenig aufeinander abgestimmt. Gerade mit einem Jäger ist das tödlich, wenn der wieder mal vor dem Wächter das Jucken in den Fingern hat, hat die ganze Gruppe 3-4 Gegner die ein ziemlicher Brocken sein können. Ansonsten ist mit einem guten Team, wo die Leute wissen was ihre Rolle ist die Ini gut zu meistern.
Für Ivar braucht man auf jeden Fall einen Kundigen, der ihm den Saft abdreht damit er keinen Schaden mehr anrichten kann. Genauso wie bei der roten Maid.
Die Düsterwasser sind nur durch langsames und gut kontrolliertes Vorrücken zu machen. Zu schnelles Vorpreschen geht meist in die Uhr/Hose


----------



## Brennus Magtus (13. Januar 2008)

Garth Agarwen hab ich erst einmal durchgespielt und fand es net soo
toll, weil es wie Kerindor schon gesagt hat keinen richtigen
SpielFLUß in der inni gibt.
Aber zum leveln ist es einfach ein muss
weil ohne die GA quests wäre ich immer noch 35 oder so^^


----------



## Bobel (13. Januar 2008)

Das Problem ist eher das man bei Garth Agarwen öffters rein muss wegen den vielen Aufgaben und diese dort an verschiedenen Orten sind. Wenn mna sich nur die Maid holen will macht die Ini spass.


----------



## Trambolin (13. Januar 2008)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen dass die Ini unbeliebt ist! Ich finde sie jedenfalls ziemlich Sch****!
War gestern erst mit meinem Barden drinnen und es hat bis zu Ivar ca. 5 Stunden gedauert!!!
Und zwar sind wir recht schnell durchmarschiert bis zu den beiden Unhold Brüdern! Die haben wir dann auch recht fix umgehauen aber dann kam schon der riesen Hammer auf unseren Kopf!! Wir wollten schnell Loot einsammln und weiter, doch als wir an der Kiste waren haben zwar alle den Schlüssel gesehen aber keiner konnte ihn nehmen...toll!! Nach ein paar Minuten rumprobieren ist die Kiste dann einfach verschwunden und wir sind da gestanden....mit Loot aber ohne Schlüssel....toll!!!! Ich und noch jemand aus der Gruppe haben dann ein Ticket geschrieben von wegen derschlüssel is nich da bitte helfen ... blabla!! So Ticket war offen und wir hatten nix zu tun also alles umgehauen wo wir ran gekommen sind!! Bei diesem Baum-Boss war dann der nächste Hammer!! Der Baum ist im a*** aber .... na klar .... Wir können den Quest Gegenstand nicht looten.!! Also haben wir gewartet und gewartet und gewartet und noch "schnell vergangenen" 2,5 Stunden!!!! hat sich dann ein GameMaster gemeldet und gefragt ob es bei uns denn ein Problem Gäbe? Ich habe ihm also mein ganzes Ticket noch einmal zitiert und ihm auch das mit dem Baum erklärt, worauf er gesagt hat "Ich werde mich um das Problem kümmern und melde mich gleich noch einmal" .... nach 30 Minuten sagt er dann "Ich kann dir bei deinem Problem leider nicht weiter helfen bitte wende dich an einen Gamemaster oder kontaktiere Codemasters um das Problem zu beheben" WTF??!! Daraufhin habe ich ihm erstmal erklärt, dass ich mich gerade an einen Gamemaster gewand habe und zwar IHN und dass er jetzt gefälligst den Schlüssel und die dummen Samen rausrücken soll!!! Nach 10 minuten poppen vor uns plötzlich 2 Kisten auf... in der einen war der Schlüssel und in der anderen für jeden 1 Questgegenstand von dem Baum! Achja und der GM war offline... deswegen mag ich Garth Agarwen nicht! Logisch oder?^^


----------



## Vetaro (13. Januar 2008)

Ja, total logisch, dass du eine Instanz nicht magst, weil du ein Problem mit einem GM hattest. Übrigens ist deine Sprechweise recht ähnlich der von Kard, ich bin ein Fan von ihm.

Ich mag Garth Agarwen und Fornost auch nicht. Ich hab beide Instanzen  mit meinen beiden Charakteren übersprungen (also deren clearen, ich hab sie schon angesehen, sonst könnte ich mir ja keine Meinung leisten)...

 Besonders schlecht finde ich daran, dass die Levelanforderungen über denen der eigentlichen Gegend sind. Das ist einfach unpraktisch, niemand fragt in Evendim, ob jemand mit nach Fornost will, und wenn man für Fornost stark genug ist, ist man nicht mehr in den Nordhöhen.


----------



## Snenneq (17. Januar 2008)

Das Problem das die LVL Anforderungen über den Anforderungen der standard Quests liegen ist in Garth Agarwen und Fornost ein Problem. Aber in Bree kann man da auch gut Leute finden. Wenn ich einen Gruppen partner gefunden habe, dann flitzen wir getrennt nach Bree und/oder Esteldin und fragen dort nach…So bekommt man auf jedenfall eine Gruppe zusammen.


----------



## Trambolin (20. Januar 2008)

Hey Vetaro ich denk mal das mit der Sprechweise war ein Kompliment^^

Aber eine Frage: Wer ist dieser Kard?

Achja und btw: Ich mag die Instanz nicht deshalb nicht, weil wir ein Problem mit dem Gamemaster hatten, sondern weil es da drin immer noch viele Bugs gibt...


----------



## Brennus Magtus (3. Februar 2008)

Ich finde ganz Agamaur doof....
nicht wegen der gegend oder Bugs die
es da vlt gibt, sondern weil man da tausend mal
wieder nach osten nach Westen und so weiter....
und dann irgendwann nach dem man die erste welle an
quests überstanden hat kommen die nächsten plus nide
ersten GA quests. Ich habe bis auf Level45 mit meinem
1.Chara gewartet bevor ich die letzten quests gemacht hab
nur damit ich ne auszeit hatte. und Fornost hab ich nie gemacht.
ka warum^^


----------



## Nagroth (4. Februar 2008)

Ich finde diese Instanz richtig gut. Sie ist nicht einfach, aber genau darin liegt die Herausvorderung. Okay die Befreiung dieser älteren Dame kann schon mal schief gehen, aber ansonsten habe ich in den letzten Wochen keine Bugs bemerkt.
Aber es stimmt, die Instanz ist nicht einfach, aber es soll ja auch eine Herausvorderung sein.

PS: auch mit einer Gruppe im Levelbereich von 29-34 brauch man nur max. 20ig Minuten bis Ivar!


----------



## Madrake (21. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn es nur in Bezug auf "Garth Agarwen" übereinstimmt, werd ich mal das hier da rein posten.

Heute war ich auch das erste Mal in Garth Agarwen, und musste feststellen, wesentlich anspruchsvoller als Othrongroth, und auch optisch schöner.

Trashmobs waren kein Problem, bis zu Ivar Bluthand.


Ja und nun zum Problem... - dieser Ivar

Aufstellung: 1x Wä/ 1x Ba/ 1x Hü/ 3x Jä

Taktik bei Ivar: Wächter alleinig nur auf Ivar - der Rest macht Adds, und Barde darf nie ein Add vor sich haben...

Naja bis auf das Problem das entweder die Adds oder Ivar selber mit die Kraft abbrennen - so schnell kann ich nicht heilen, da ist meine Kraft weg (ich stand beim Altar auf dem Podest in der Mitte - so das ich jeden ohne jegliche Probleme ins Ziel bekommen konnte ohne zu Laufen, wegen der Heilung)... - wer verbrennt von denen die Kraft? Wie kann dem entgegenwirken? So massive Kraftprobleme hatte ich beim ersten Boss in Orthongroth nicht^^

Soweit hab ich mich in dem Kampf ein wenig eingelesen, mehr oder weniger erst nach unseren ersten Schritten ins GA. 
Die Frage richtet sich hauptsächlich an das massive Kraftverbrennen, die entweder einer der Adds von Ivar machen kann, oder Ivar selber, alles andre ist mir klar. Banner-Unholde, und die Nonelites.


----------



## simoni (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich war zwar noch nie in Garth Agarwen (trotz 3 50ern), aber wenn du Kraftprobleme hattest, hätte euch vielleicht ein Kundi gut getan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (26. Dezember 2008)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, das nicht alle 6-er Instanzen eine Karte Ingame haben. Z.B. hat GA keine. Wenn man auf "m" drückt befindet sich die Gefährtengruppe im äußersten nord-osten von Einsame Lande.

Desweiteren hat Othrongroth eine eigene Karte. Ist das nur ein Bug das die Karte nicht angezeigt wird für GA (wie das Auenland und ein Teil von Evendim die Punkte der Gefährten falsch angezeigt werden), oder existiert ingame keine Karte von GA?


mfg Madrake


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Dezember 2008)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine Karte.
Von Fornost gibt es auch keine Karte.

Vielleicht patchen sie das ja noch nach, wenn sich genug Leute beschweren.
Für den Alten Wald gab es zunächst auch keine Karte, dann wurde aber eine Karte nachgepatcht, was meiner Meinung irgendwie zweckentfremdend war - der Alte Wald ist schließlich dafür bekannt, dass man sich darin nicht zurechtindet, usw.


----------



## cbuffed76 (21. Januar 2009)

Altes Topic, trifft aber meinen Nerv komplett.


GA ist bislang die schlimmste Ini die ich spielen "durfte".

Ganz besonders toll, dass dort 2 Locations drin sind um einen Trait voll zu machen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es dauert ewig bis man ne Gruppe für GA findet und für das Questlevel ist GA meines Erachtens nach unverhältnismäßig lang und schwer.

Grmpf! Da muss ein Nerf her...

So, Frust erstmal abgeladen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Insgesamt finde ich die Instanzen aber durchweg toll designed und spannend.
Freu mich schon auf die Moria Instanzen und die neuen 3er Instanzen!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (22. Januar 2009)

@ cbuffed

Kann zwar auch fast zustimmen... - war bisher *rumüberleg* 4mal? drinnen davon nur einmal komplett (mit Ivar und Maid)

erstes Mal ca. Stufe 32 (restliche Gruppe war in etwa gleiche Stufe) waren wir nur im südlichem Teil bis einschließlich die Zwillingsbosse. Da hat uns sogar schon fast der Baum zerlegt.

Zwei und drei, dabei waren wir ca. 37+ Stufen südlicher Teil durchgehuscht (war keine Hürde mehr), doch Ivar hat genervt, da war auch Endstation.

Viertes Mal, mit ca. 43, wieder in den Süden, dann Ivar und er lag, und Maid musste auch dran glauben.


Ivar ist solange seine Bannerherolde ihn nicht heilen einfach. Wenn man jedoch die Bannerherolde einfach ignoriert kann der Typ hart werden, insbesondre auch seine Bogenschützen.


Maid dagegen ist meines erachtens sogar einfacher als Ivar.



Naja ein Nerf würd ich trotzdem nicht wollen... - soll ja auch noch auf Stufe 60 eine Herausforderung sein, dieser Ivar, bzw. Maid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silouetta (27. Januar 2009)

Also ich war da nun 2x drin, und iwie. kann ich an der Ini kein Gefallen finden, mich stört ganz ehrlich dieses "ganze Rot"


----------



## simoni (27. Januar 2009)

Ich finds da oben allgemein irgendwie "ungemütlich"^^


----------



## Maiar (27. Januar 2009)

Ich vermeide die Ini, weil es sehr viel Aufwand ist und man dafür nur maue Questbelohnungen bekommt, die man ein paar Level weiter eh wieder ablegen kann. Lohnt der Mühe also überhaupt nicht. Außer man möchte das Housing-Item von Ivar. Davon hat man ja auch länger mal was. 
Das gleiche gilt für Fornost.


----------



## Benthragand (29. Januar 2009)

Für Agarwen musste ich an einem Samstag Abend neulich im BeleSNG eine halbe Stunde (!) ausrufen, obwohl klar ersichtlich war, dass wir völlig übermächtig waren und nur einen jungen Runenbewahrer durchziehen wollten, ich kann das mit "unbeliebt" also bestätigen.


Das Problem an Agarwen sind auch die verschiedenen, nicht frei verfügbaren Queststrukturen:

Die rote Maid (ein viel leichterer Kampf als Ivar) hatte ich etwa selten da überhaupt als teilbares Quest (weil Goldbeere es vergibt und auch noch Vorquests vorhanden sind), und Ivar... nun ja, da plant man sowieso mit ein paar Versuchen, und will sich mit dem Vorgeplänkel nicht lange aufhalten lassen.

Ein Grund, der damit zusammenhängt, sind auch die Reperaturkosten... meine Sippe hat da zusammengerechnet an einem Abend mal 1,2 Gold verloren... 

Und außerdem stimmt es schon, dass jeder weiß, dass man Ivar mit Kundigem viel leichter besiegen kann, aber es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass man in einer Zufallsgruppe einen hat.

Problematisch an beiden ersten Instanzen ist, dass sie wohl auch verantwortlich für den häufig beklagten Heilermangel in den späteren Phasen des Spiels sind (neben der beständigen Stärkeabwertung der Barden ab Stufe 30, die mit dem de- facto Zwang zur Aufgabe mittlerer Rüstung ab 49 ihren "fröhlichen" Höhepunkt hat) -
 ich kenne eine Menge Barden, die aufgrund von unfähigen Jägern und Waffenmeistern da erbärmlich leiden mussten und seitdem lieber Heermeister oder Runenbewahrer spielen und diese zu ihrem langfristigen Hauptcharakter machen.
(meine gefühlten tausend Tode bei Ivar mit meinem ersten Barden- Char sind das, woran ich mich auch in meiner langen Spielpause erinnerte, das sagt alles).

Es gibt aber noch extremere Probleme bei der Gruppensuche in Evendim: Bei Elendils Grab nämlich - das ist am Ende einer ewig langen Questreihe, dei mit einem nervigen "Vermeide Blicke"- Quest anfängt, welches bei vielen als reiner Platzräuber im Log angesehen wird.
Barden lassen sich in der Gegend extra selten sehen, um nicht ständig angebettelt zu werden ;-)


----------



## DarkSpiderGhost (8. Mai 2009)

Also ich Persönlich mag die Ini sehr und hatte bis jetzt für alle 3 meiner chars nie probleme ne gruppe dafür zu finden. Meistens hatte ich nach 10 Minuten eine komplette gruppe.  Mein mini Hüter ist bald auch soweit dort rein zu gehen und ich freu mich schon sehr dauf.


----------



## simoni (8. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht werden auch schon viele durch die Vorquests abgeschreckt, wie in Fornost.


----------



## Kildran (6. August 2009)

ich finde das grade geil das man so viele quests für die instanz bekommt , da macht es direkt noch mehr spaß wenn ich weiß das ich viele neues equip und ep bekomme wenn ich die inni schaffe

aber auch so bin ich ein freund von 6 stündigen instanzen die sehr schwer sind 

was mir auffällt ist das die heilaggro der barden ein riesiges problem darstellt , eigenthlich der wipe grund nr.1 wenn mal 2 mobs zu viel gepullt wurden , was auf dauer zu frustration der gruppe und insbesondere der barden führt wenn man alle 2 mins im dreck liegt macht keine inni spaß

ich denke das abschreckenste an der instanz ist der schwieirigkeitsgrad für gruppen mit unerfahrenen spielern und vor allem die extreme länge , is halt nicht für leute ausgelegt die die mal eben ne stunde in ne instanz wollen


----------



## Azerak (6. August 2009)

Ich war wirklich irrsinnig gespannt auf die Instanz und dann war es endlich soweit~
Eine volle Gruppe und ein 60er dabei~ Naja der 60er dachte ich mir hätte nicht sein müssen. Im nachhinein: Zum Glück war der dabei!

Den Eingang zur Instanz zu finden führt ein Quer durch die roten Ruinen und schon dort gibt es so einige elite Gegner die man beseitigen muss.
Irgendwann kamen wir dann an. Also nachgefragt wer denn die Instanz kennt: Keiner~ naja nicht weiter schlimm.

Ohne der Widerstand wäre das NIEMALS was geworden. Die Instanz ist sehr seltsam aufgebaut~ erst kommt man an zu einer Pseudo-Bossin und muss dann quer durch den Wald laufen weil man den Weg nicht finden. Schließlich konnt dann dieser Baum welcher schon recht ordentlich zulangte.
(War mit meinem Runi als Heiler mit) ~ war aber auch nicht das Problem.
Die Nachfolgenden Skelettbosse stellten uns vor ein Rätsel. Ich kriegte einen Schlüssel welcher aber nirgends passte. 
Also bei der Widerstand nachgeschaut und festgestellt dass wir wieder zum eingang mussten. Auf dem Weg ging uns schon mal der Tank verloren den wir am Ende abholen mussten wegen des Respawns - er war gute 15 Minuten auf Klo *seuftz*

Nunja~ bei Ivar angelangt dachte ich mir nur noch: Ach du Schande - was ist das denn für ein Boss? 
Ohne den 60er hätten wir den niemals gelegt.. die Leute sind wild herumgelaufen und haben die Adds ignoriert die mich in Mangel nahmen.

Es droppten 2 weitere Schlüssel und wir sind zurück zum Ort gelaufen wo die 2 Skelett Bosse standen um uns der roten Maid zu widmen.
Der Weg dahin dauerte ewig da wird uns wieder in diesem kleinen Waldstück verirrten.

Im großen Raum der zur roten Maid führt brach dann völliges Chaos aus. Es wurde an allen Seiten Düsterwasser gepullt... 1 Skelett war auf den Wächter fixiert... DER HILFE SCHREIEND WEGLIEF OBWOHL ER HEILUNG KRIEGTE UND VOLL WAR... ich war fassungslos... ein Hobbit Wächter der ängstlich weglief...

Naja es gab nen whipe wegen der vielen Pulls und der 60er ist gegangen. Ich bin dann auch ausgestiegen da es sinnlos war. Die anderen waren - dass muss man ganz hart sagen - nicht gut genug für die Instanz.. nur auf meinen RL Freund der als Waffi mit war konnte ich mich verlassen und auch der kann mir nicht immer alle Mobs abnehmen ~ das überlebt er auch nicht.


Ich finde die Instanz viel zu wenig strukturiert~ Für mich nicht das Problem da ich mir Wege in Instanzen sehr schnell merken kann aber die Leute sind immer in irgendwelche Richtungen gelaufen ohne Sinn und verstand. Die einzusammeln dauerte auch wieder ewig.
Bis dahin wars eigtl net schöne Instanz die im Vergleich zum Hügelgrab sehr schwer ist.

Aber wenn ich an meinen ersten Run denke kann ich 100% verstehen warum die meisten Leute die Instanz meiden~

PS: Welche extreme Länge? Die Instanz ist überschaubar und nicht sehr groß~ mit ner ordentlichen Gruppe recht schnell machbar.


----------



## simoni (7. August 2009)

Naja bald werden die Einsame Lande und somit Garth Agarwen komplett überarbeitet. Die Instanz wird wahrscheinlich in mehrere Teile aufgeteilt, die man unabhängig voneinander abschließen kann.  Siehe hier: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=367431


----------



## Olfmo (7. August 2009)

den kompletten Entwicklerblog zur Überarbeitung habe ich übrigens hier gefunden. Nachdem ich in weise Voraussicht meinen Wächter nicht weiter gespielt habe, nachdem ich das überarbeitete Breeland durchgespielt hatte, werde ich mit Buch 9 (wenn denn die Überarbeitung dann kommt) sofort weiter in die neuen Einsamen Lande stürmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (7. August 2009)

Hehe, so werd ichs wahrscheinlich auch machen. Hab mit meinem Waffi das neue Breeland durch und warte jetzt darauf, dass ich die neuen Einsame Lande stürmen kann, is immerhin mein letzter Char ^^


----------



## The Lone Wolf (24. August 2009)

Tja, also ich hab sowohl GA als auch Fornost mit meinem allerersten Char mal durchgespielt. Danach nur noch bei Anforderung durch die Sippe oder Bekannte. Um Fornost hab ich bislang jedesmal einen großen Bogen gemacht, weil die Ini so riesig ist und man mit der falschen Gruppe gleich einen halben Tag da abhängen kann.

Bei GA stört mich, dass man die Aufgaben an allen möglichen Ecken in Mittelerde bekommt und dann immer mal wieder reingehen soll. So gibts welche bei Goldbeere und bei Saeradan in Breeland und dann bei dem netten Geist in der alten Festung im Sumpf oder gleich um die Ecke beim Blutkreis. Eigentlich schade, wenn alle Questgeber sinnvoll beieinander stehen würden, könnte man gut Punkte und BdT dort machen. Als Barde hab ich GA gehasst - die Geister sind nur scharf auf Heiler und bei dem Level halten sich die meisten Jäger noch für imba und pullen in der Regel mehr als einem lieb ist. Sofern man jedoch in einer guten Gruppe unterwegs ist und die auch noch wissen wie man am besten agiert ist es eine schöne Ini.

Bei Fornorst sind die Aufgaben sehr reizvoll, hübsch gemachte Gegner mit netten Spezialattacken etc. Aber auch hier - wenn man zügig durch möchte braucht man 1-2 Chars, die deutlich über dem Level von den Gegnern liegen. Wenn man mit ner 6er Gruppe durchwill, die gerade so um die 40 als LV-Durchschnitt hat sieht es an manchen Ecken etwas hässlich und schwierig aus. Außerdem liegt Fornost etwas weit vom Schuss weg. Die Aufgaben kriegste in Esteldin, bei Randommobs oder vorne im Waldläuferlager. Hier wäre es auch besser die Questgeber zu bündeln.

Die meisten machen bei GA einen Bogen weil die Quests in Evendim bzw. in den Trollhöhen von den Anforderungen besser abzuarbeiten sind und man in den 3-4 Stunden die man für die Ini investiert besser die Einzelaufgaben dort in den Gebieten durchzieht. Ich such mir ab LV 30 meist in Bruchtal oder Evendim die einfacheren Quests und mit LV 35-37 die Sachen in Tal Bruinen, Nebelgebirge oder Angmar. Mit einem Buddy an der Seite sind die Aufgaben in deutlich kürzerer Zeit durchzuziehen und man macht da einen besseren Schnitt.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (26. August 2009)

Also ich war dreimla in der Ini und spiele seit 6 Wochen hdRO...Es gibt halt nicht sooo viele "richtige" Inis und somit bleibt (bei Lust auf Gruppenspiel) nicht viel Asuwahl wenn man selber noch am Leveln ist.

ich bin beide male mit einer Gruppe hingekommen aber beim letzten mal habenw ir noch einen 30ér (oder so`) auf dem Weg aufgelesen. Der Typ war absolut happy, dass er eine GRuppe gefunden hatte. Der hatte es schon fast aufgegeben...

Ich bin auch froh wenn mir jemand hilft deswegen haben wir uns vrogeneommen ab und an mal vorbei zu schaun ob ein eindamer Gefährte ne Truppe braucht.

Ist in dem Gebite (Probleme wurden bereits erläutert) nicht einfach.

Greetz


----------



## Aartus (26. August 2009)

Bei mir ist es jetzt schon gut zwei Jahre her, dass ich das letzte mal in der Ini von GA war. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, dass wir mit einer festen Gruppe diverse Anläufe an verschiedenen Tagen unternehmen mussten, bis wir Ivan endlich gelegt hatten. 

Wir hatten seinerzeit noch keine Lösungshilfen (wie z. B. Der Widerstand) oder Highlevel dabei, so dass wir immer wieder selbst an der Taktik rumbasteln musten. Bei Fornost war es dann ähnlich. Für mich sind das schöne Erinnerungen an meine alte Sippe, die aber inzwischen nicht mehr besteht. Mit meinen Twinks habe ich GA und Fornost aber ausgelassen, da diese doch recht zeitaufwendig sind und insbesondere mit der Evendim-Erweiterung genügend Quests dazugekommen sind, um problemlos weiter leveln zu können. Nachdem wir GA gepackt hatten, hat die Ini für mich einfach den Reiz verloren.


----------



## ToxicAvenger (28. August 2009)

Aartus schrieb:


> Nachdem wir GA gepackt hatten, hat die Ini für mich einfach den Reiz verloren.



Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen...Es ist schon ein ziemliches "hin und her"...Beim ersten mal fasnd ich es sehr spannend...beim zweiten mal habe ich wenigstens noch a bisserl XP bekommen aber dann waren alle grau und dann isses nicht mehr soooo toll. Aber auf der anderen Seite würde ich immer wieder jemanden helfen, weil ich war ja auch mal klein *lacht*

Greetz


----------



## Fezzy (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub ,dass GA zu den unbeliebtesten Instanzen zählt,da sie vlt auch bissl langweilig ist.
Ich war letztens mal mit meiner Sippe das erste mal drin und...nun ja... *langweilig!*


----------



## Olfmo (5. Oktober 2009)

Nuja ich denke die Größe ist der entscheidende Faktor aber das wird sich ja in naher Zukunft ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw Langeweile kommt nur auf wenn es zu leicht ist, geht doch einfach mal mit weniger Leuten rein... mit nem Level 60 Waffi ist die ganze Instanz sogar solo machbar^^


----------



## abbrechen (21. Oktober 2009)

Unbeliebt, kann sein dass sie weniger beliebt ist, aber ich finde immer pug runs.



> Mit Randoms kann das da drin ziemlich heftig werden. Ich persönlich mag die Ini, sie ist schön klein man kann sie relativ schnell abarbeiten und Ivar in den Hintern zu treten macht spass.


Du hast diesen Riesenbaum und die Rote Maid vergessen.
Um die ganze Instanz abzuschließen bedient es bei einem 6x29er Gruppe ca. 2 Stunden.
Und da es für diese zwei Stunden meistens für den Einzelnen kein Glück bringt irgendwelche guten items zu looten lässt man es von vornerein sein.

Doch das Gute ist dass es immer wieder welche gibt die diese Quests abschließen wollen und so treffen sich schon mal ein oder zwei Runs am Tag.


----------

